# fuel and air related info for 3rd Gen Maxima:



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

I did some research, since my own car had these problems so I figured I'd post some of the better info I've found while hunting around the web. Use the links below strictly for informational purposes and only work on your own car if you feel qualified.


Sonic Cleaning of Fuel Injectors
http://www.accurateis.com/

How to remove fuel injectors
http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1f/51/40/0900823d801f5140.jsp

How to change Fuel Pressure Regulator:

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1f/51/81/0900823d801f5181.jsp


How to Clean Throttle Body:
Very Good overall Site: 

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php

How to Clean Throttle Body:

Part 1: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/517
Part 2: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/518


----------

